# Codename: 69 - Case Mod



## masbuskado (Sep 3, 2009)

This will be my other entry for the NMC Case Modding Showdown 2009 in the Modding Masters Category.

I start this project on sunday August 30, 2009

I decided to change the way I post most of my Project and create a Work-Video Log.

The Plan of this project started in the NMC Forum so if it's ok I can post the linkback to the thread if not just let me know!

The Plan here: http://forum.newmodcity.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=216

So let start!!!

*DAY 1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URnLdoUxwto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wVn1PtVop4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_jZR9x2d_w


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 4, 2009)

*Day 2*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeQfB80quQE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX1ROcb9Go4


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 4, 2009)

*DAY 3*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RRzOtgTti0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZX5mCwRTsk

*DAY 4*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qnfrkj_ac0


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 4, 2009)

*Preview*


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 4, 2009)

*DAY 5*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl1--SvfwvM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUWR6z0Xg3w


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 5, 2009)

For those that don't like to watch videos here are some pics...
Note: I will only post 30 Pictures of this project.

*6/30*


----------



## Sean8 (Sep 5, 2009)

Pretty sweet, day 1 and 2 vids ive watched so far.


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 5, 2009)

*DAY 6*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyzcjxzhXaE


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 7, 2009)

*DAY 7*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsT6lou1nbA


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 8, 2009)

*DAY 8*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIGBaqDUtUE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrWZZpmzF5A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD5tXXq4VtA

*Pictures 8/30*


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 8, 2009)

**subscribed**

After seeing your works with the ultimate water loop, I can't wait to see this finished product.


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 8, 2009)

noooooooooo this is no time for video logs! i'm on such a sloooooow connection! it's not fair *sob*

I'm most pleased to see a couple of old beige boxes cut up into something cool. Nice one dude.


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 12, 2009)

*DAY 9*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7GdIHh3CJY

*Preview*

*Custom Reservoir 3D Model*





*Custom Water Block 3D Model*


----------



## MKmods (Sep 12, 2009)

your stuff is definitely colorful, Good luck on the contest.

While I like videos its hard to put aside hours to watch them all, thanks for the picts.


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 13, 2009)

MKmods said:


> your stuff is definitely colorful, Good luck on the contest.
> 
> While I like videos its hard to put aside hours to watch them all, thanks for the picts.



jejeje... you can watch them day by day if you want to... but is less than 2 hours of vid anyway!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 13, 2009)

*DAY 10*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfXAVlLPR0c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtmqnPQD97E

*Bonus Pictures 3/10*


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 14, 2009)

*DAY 11*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYV0YUq69WQ

*Bonus Pictures 4/10*





*Pictures 10/30*


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 14, 2009)

subscribed for sure, looks interesting, like the vlog idea


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey guys... just to let you know that am having a case mod competition in my site in case some of you wanna jump in... I try to find the way to post the info here but was impossible so if any one knows where to go or who I have to contact again... please let me know... (10 days left for registration)... BTW this is not spam!


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 24, 2009)

*Day 12*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2g4GKgmJ6U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy0793IYv90

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaR1AGvlUv4


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 26, 2009)

*Day 13*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1mMiiQlPb8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh3bEyyBYDg

*Picture 11/30*





*Priceless 1/10*
No pain, No Game!!!
This happen to me when I was cutting the bolt for the Case feet, the hand saw land on my hand!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 9, 2009)

*DAY 14*

So today I manage to do some painting so here the pics because the batteries die last night and I forgot to recharge them so enjoy the pics for now!!!

Picture 15/30




















To do list:
- Front Bezel
- Mod the PSU
- Side Panels
- Custom Res and Water Blocks
- Mobo Tray

Here the Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSc0CQuPy_I


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 9, 2009)

DAY 15

Making the Stencil and Testing the Painted Mobo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ua_ZBgdXJg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

you again?   

Dude a project from you is auto subscription 

THis is already mind blowing and its like 2% done.


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you again?
> 
> Dude a project from you is auto subscription
> 
> THis is already mind blowing and its like 2% done.



Yeap, is me!!!

jejeje thanks!!!

Is almost done!
Right now am setting the hardware... just need to buy some acrylic for the front bezel and that's it!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see it finished.  Your work is truly amazing!

Woul you mind checking out my project log?  Some feedback from you would be much appreciated 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108029


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can't wait to see it finished.  Your work is truly amazing!
> 
> Woul you mind checking out my project log?  Some feedback from you would be much appreciated
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108029



Sure man, I was wondering the other day if you have any modding project so here is my answer!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't really mod much, but the bit I do I enjoy it even if it's a simple modification.   If this project I'm doing comes out as good as I think,  I'll cry


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 13, 2009)

*Day 16*

*Powering on the 2 mobos!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dbLjlzQPGA

Picture 16/30





Second Mobo Painted!


----------



## rewindlabs (Nov 13, 2009)

Now this is looking cool

The comments on your youtube videos are priceless..."only useful for a PSU over 9000"


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh how interesting. Now I must know and you can answer if you wish via PM, will both board be in the same case or split between 2 cases? God bless my curious mind .. LOL


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 13, 2009)

rewindlabs said:


> Now this is looking cool
> 
> The comments on your youtube videos are priceless..."only useful for a PSU over 9000"



Indeed!!!
jajajaja



JrRacinFan said:


> Oh how interesting. Now I must know and you can answer if you wish via PM, will both board be in the same case or split between 2 cases? God bless my curious mind .. LOL



Well the 69 is because both Mobo will be on the same case... one of them will be facing down... 6 and 9... One will serve as a Movie Server... because I have more than 400 store in HDD because I enjoy to watch movie... so the other one will serve as a Movie Player they will be connect via an ethernet card and I working one a macros for the player!   "So I just skip 10 near future updates" jejeje


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 13, 2009)

Oooh thats gonna be tight! Good work and can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 13, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oooh thats gonna be tight! Good work and can't wait to see the finished product!



Not really am using 2x low profile video cards and 2 low profile ethernet cards so everything is going according to plan so far!


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 26, 2009)

*Day 17*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABZiPGbOToI

Well this is the more important update of all because after painting 2 Mobos and test them to see if they still working after the coat of paint... finally I get to test my theory of powering 2 Motherboards with 1 Power Supply.  So please watch the video update and let me know what you think!!!  


*DAY 18*

PSU Light!!! 1 of 2
Removing unnecessary cables and adding other connectors to the PSU!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kczv9WFpJmI

Lighting the Case Feet!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t4X8eP46mQ


Well I have 5 days to complete this project for the competition wish me luck!


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 28, 2009)

*Day 19*

PSU Light! 2 of 2 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SacjqE63lkc

Pictures 18/30
Before and After Picture





How it look like when is on!






*Day 20*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTo9fROIEYU

Pictures
19/30
Mounted Mobo Preview!


----------



## masbuskado (Dec 6, 2009)

Day 21
Sleeving the IDE Cables!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrXK-s_bRS4

*Day 22*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc72xaDfmF4

Custom LED Strips for a near future update!

To do list:
Front Bezel
mobo tray
individual switch test


----------



## masbuskado (Dec 9, 2009)

*Day 23*

Making the Dual Mobo Tray 1 of 2!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbI9CPMLga0

Also I got this yesterday!
*Bonus Pictures 6/10*










*Day 24*

Dual Mobo Tray 2 of 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5MWc6kogrI

HDD LED Dual Activity Bar!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfndgcXpIG8

Pictures
20/30





Bonus Pictures
8/10










Priceless
2/10




Burn my knee with some hot acrylic when I was making the mobo tray holders!


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok the HDD activity bar is pretty sweet.  What led's are you using?  Those seem very bright.

Also either you have waaaaaaay too much time on your hands or you may be addicted by sleeving your own IDE cable.  I thought for a minute you were going to sleeve every cable!


----------



## masbuskado (Dec 9, 2009)

*Day 25*

Making the Front Bezel and Using the NMC BULLZEYE Modding Tool for the First Time!
1 of 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOD9Thf_pY0

*Day 26*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxkDVvj5FA8

So I take TROJAN's advice I make some intake holes in the front bezel watch the video to learn more about it!

*Day 27*

Making the Top Control Panel!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIXZYQV7FdM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i49euFzfqgY


----------



## masbuskado (Dec 9, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Ok the HDD activity bar is pretty sweet.  What led's are you using?  Those seem very bright.
> 
> Also either you have waaaaaaay too much time on your hands or you may be addicted by sleeving your own IDE cable.  I thought for a minute you were going to sleeve every cable!



Yeap I am using some blue and red 5mm ultra bright LED that I sell!
jeje that took me like an hour to sleeve both cables!


----------



## Adrian24 (Dec 11, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> *DAY 9*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7GdIHh3CJY
> 
> ...




So 2 question 1 What software do you use to make these?
2nd Where do you get them made?


----------



## KainXS (Dec 11, 2009)

I came here expecting some 69:shadedshu


nice case so far though


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks great, can't wait to see the end product.


----------



## masbuskado (Dec 16, 2009)

*DAY 28*
Dual Booting and Testing the KVM Switch!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPDJVRFDNyU

I know that I only show you the easy but after 3 days trying to make the 9 mobo to work, it wasn't showing any sign of video I almost retire this board for good but after given it a closer look I noticed that some of the AGP pins in the socket were pull back and they should be forward to make contact with the VGA card so I grab a needle and fix it and here we are... Dual booting the system for the first time! 

*DAY 29*

UnMasking the Code!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpEazECF9t8

Pictures 22/30


----------



## masbuskado (Dec 16, 2009)

KainXS said:


> I came here expecting some 69:shadedshu
> 
> nice case so far though



jejejeje... 



Sensi Karate said:


> Looks great, can't wait to see the end product.



Almost over!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 30*

*Making the Side Panels (90% Done!)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJOCVmkYnNU

*DAY 31*

The Snow!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKKlfU8WoU8


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 13, 2010)

*Day 32*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0uKZJF9x6E

Priceless 4/10
Burn myself with the Heatgun 2weeks ago... those white dots are burn skin 





in this one you can see the burn is already heal but... then I cut myself with a piece of metal that was on tool container (no box because this one is giant) jijiji





*Day 33*

Revamping the Rear!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3ONaV5rQ0w


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 13, 2010)

*DAY 34*
Well this project is finally over for those who follow it from the beginning I'll like to thank you for watching and for the nice comments... there some little things to do... like some outdoor pictures and some pictures running the system... but the case modding part is over.

So I present to you Codename:69
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxYP5X9udsM

Final Pictures



































My personal favorite!  :grin: 





Bonus Videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOAOB9YavmE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEwteBPnUQc

Last Video!
Thank you all for watching!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzjtwAgbm6Q

Bonus Pictures!

























More to come!

and Mod On!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

your work never fails to impress me bro, amazing job on that last update


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> your work never fails to impress me bro, amazing job on that last update



 Thanks Chicken Patty!
I try my best jijiji...
I'll start posting my latest build tonight!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

masbuskado said:


> Thanks Chicken Patty!
> I try my best jijiji...
> I'll start posting my latest build tonight!



Looking forward to that one


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 14, 2010)

wow i wished i could do some of the things you do with acrylic and stuff.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 14, 2010)

very nice! ... did not see that finished product coming haha


----------

